# Toshiba Satellite A40 (Bios Corrupt, Need to Flash, Help!)



## superstar (Dec 6, 2006)

I've made my own report with the beginning and the recent effects of this whole issue as to why this lap top is having problems. This is just a recap of many hours of work, reading, and calling Toshiba. Please read the following short summary.

*Laptop Info:* Toshiba Satellite A40 System Unit Model No. PSA40C-09CXV 

*Prognosis:*

-	Using the computer as normal for several hours
-	Clicked on link to a foreign website (which was later pronounced to be prone to virus’, malware, grayware, etc.)
-	The user was unaware that this website was an illegal site where security threats flow constantly. This site was visited due to someone internet messaging the user with a url link.
-	The computer shut off on it’s own while visiting the site

*Symptoms:*

-	Upon restart the computer goes to a prompt screen asking you to choose to boot from one of the following: Safe Mode, Safe Mode w/Networking, Safe Mode w/Command Prompt, Last Known Good Configuration, or Normal Windows Start Up.
-	No matter what option is selected the pc continues to reboot to the same screen
-	The bios (hold “esc” at Toshiba startup) will not allow you to move the arrow keys towards the “boot priority” selection. This is essential in order to boot the windows xp cd rom for a fresh installation of windows.
- The only areas you can select in the bios are the “time/date” and “password” sections. There is no password on the bios at all so not being able to head towards the boot priority is a major issue.

*Diagnosis:*

-	The bios may be corrupt and might need to be flashed/updated in order to set the boot priority to allow a windows disc the capability to run and install
-	This computer may have been known to have a bios corruption. This would leave the user in a bad situation when trying to reinstall windows due to a security breech.
-	There may be a hardware failure/crash involving the motherboard or hard drive. This could be due to a power surge, neglect, damage, water spill, etc.
-	There may be an issue with the keyboard involving the bios options or the keyboard itself may need to be repaired.
-	The bios may be infected with a virus or it is corrupt in itself.
-	A hardware crash is a possibility
-	The master boot record (mbr) may be seriously infected

*Notes:*
-	According to Toshiba Canada the key used to enter the bios is “esc”. The keys that are meant to be used to automatically enter the “boot priority” screen itself are either “F12” (tapping at start up). Holding down the “c” key at start up is meant to let the cd drive run instead of any other boot device. (note: none of these work at the moment other than “esc”)
-	In order to install windows correctly on this lap top with all the tools needed to run the accessories and utilities in the lap top you would need to have the “Recovery Disc” made for this exact model. The user does not have this disc in possession. Installing windows xp itself would not reinstall all of the utilities therefore the exact “Recovery Disc” used for this pc would need to be ordered. 
- You would not need the recovery cd if windows xp is installed and all the drivers are downloaded.


*Authorized Toshiba Contact/Repair Centers:*

Gartech Integrated Busniess Solutions
1140 Sheppard Ave West Unit 2
416-630-9555

Computer Sysytems Center
275 College St. 
416-927-7733

Phone:
Toshiba Canada Customer Phone Support:
1-800-663-0378

Toshiba Cd Recovery Orders Can Be Made At This Number:
1-866-413-0222



-------------------------------------------------------------------




That is my summary report of what is going on and what may be done. I have come to the realization that we have only two options left here. These are the final two options that I spent all night, all night, all lonesome drinking coffee night, thinking of...

*1.* I took the hard drive out of the pc out of curiousity and put in a win xp disc. The disc did boot up and windows was ready to install, but it couldn't because there was no hard drive. So what I can do is flash the bios with the same version using a disc. Though I do not know if you can flash a bios with the same version. On top of that I need to know exactly how to put the bios on a cd. I know where the bios is, it's right here at this link from toshiba canada: (This is canadian made so you cannot get this from the usa site only the canadian. If you ever look for stuff to help me with this lap top only look on www.toshiba.ca) 

Here is the link:
http://209.167.114.38/support/download/files_downloads/index/Satellite/sa40en.htm

The current bios on this system is version 1.50. I figure if someone can help tell me how to get the bios burnt on a cd, than I can just take out the hard drive from the lap top, flash the bios, put the hard drive back on when the bios is done being flashed, than be finally able to choose the boot priority and get windows xp to install. It's so easy I just need someone to help me put this bios on a disc please. I need step by step instructions as to how I would burn it, and how to flash it. So you would actually have to download it yourself too if your helping me, and burn it to cdrw if you want just so you can be 100% sure that we will be successful doing this. I think that would fix the bios if it is corrupt or infected. Once the bios is fixed I can go from there and fix everything else on my own. (ie: install windows, download drivers, etc.)


*2.* The second thing I thought of was taking the hard drive out, placing it in another lap top, installing windows on it, and putting it back into this problematic lap top. Although I'm not sure if this would work as windows may install itself with the intention of being suited for the other lap top, and once being place in the problematic one it may not run because it was set up for the other one. That is what I think would happen. Best case scenario it would work. The thing is I only know one person with a lap top and if they don't let me borrow it to do this than this option is a no show. Not to mention I dunno if they use some sort of different hard drive. I say this because I know real big standalone pcs use ide, and sata. So I am not familiar with lap top hard drives.





OKAY NOW WHO'S WILLING TO HELP ME? I THINK OPTION ONE IS BETTER NO? PLEASE LET ME KNOW I WANT TO DO THIS RIGHT NOW. THE USER IS WILLING TO FLASH THE BIOS AS WELL. TOSHIBA SAID TO AVOID A POWER FAILURE, OR OUTAGE WHEN DOING THE BIOS FLASH, AND THAT AS LONG AS THE AC CORD IS IN THE COMPUTER (AND PROBABLY THE BATTERY AS WELL), THAN THE BIOS SHOULD FLASH SUCCESSFULLY. WELL I JUST NEED SOMEONE TO DOWNLOAD THE BIOS OFF OF THE LINK ABOVE, TAKE A LOOK AT IT, TELL ME HOW TO BURN IT, AND WE'RE READY TO GO. BUT YOU HAVE TO BE 100% SURE THIS WILL WORK ON CD. IF ANY OF YOU THINK OPTION 2 IS WORTH A TRY LET ME KNOW.




THANK YOU


I AM PULLING OUT MY HAIR PLEASE HELP I HAVE HYPERTENSION AND MY BLOOD PRESSURE ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE HIGH. BUT I JUST HATE COMPUTER PROBLEMS, I KNOW I AM SMARTER THAN A COMPUTER BECAUSE THEY'RE MAN MADE SO IT'S LIKE A PUZZLE TO ME. I WON'T STOP UNTIL IT'S FIXED.



*IF LINDERMAN IS OUT THERE SAVE ME!!!! I BET YOU CAN HELP, YOU HAVE A BRIGHT MIND. BUT ANYONE ELSE IS WELCOME TOO.*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

First, try powering down the laptop, unplugging it, and removing the battery for at least 1/2 an hour. That should reset the BIOS. See if it boots. Also, have you considered that the keyboard may be faulty? Try an external keyboard, USB might be supported.


----------



## superstar (Dec 6, 2006)

I will try doing that, I also thought about taking the cmos battery off but I don't have a blueprint of the motherboard or manual that shows me where it would be. I'm used to taking apart normal pcs not lap tops. And the toshiba site only has a troubleshooting manual. Nothing with pictures of the motherboard.

I still need to flash the bios because it is corrupt. The keys are fine on this keyboard believe me I tried every which way. I must flash the bios. I just need the right one for this lap top and instructions on how to get the bios on cd, and how to flash it. I've never flashed a bios before but I am willing to do so. This has no floppy drive and I believe the bios is not set to enable a usb floppy drive so I can't do that. This must be done on a cd. I need to know how to put the bios on cd.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

To flash the bios why don't you create a bootable cd with the bios version that requires no fdd... http://209.167.114.38/support/download/files_downloads/bios/4A40150.exe ...and see if that will work for you. Also bios viri, while not unheard of are rare and are certainly a pita.....as for recovery disks, Toshiba is going to need the spesific model of the laptop along with a bunch of other info found on the bottom stickers of the laptop inorder to get you the right recovery cd, which you will probably have to purchase if you lost it....how much I don't know.


----------



## superstar (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you. So what do I do to put that bios on a cd? Do I just download that file (which is a zip), extract its contents, and burn it to a cd?

I need to know how to do it. I've never flashed a bios before. This is the same bios version I have (v1.50). It will overwrite it no since it's corrupted on the lap top?

I know a lot about pcs. Please don't hesitate to let me know step by step instructions. I know how to burn a simple data cd. Just let me know what I need to do to burn it, and flash the bios. & what to expect when it's flashed and restarted. (I heard some people need to go into the bios and save changes once it's flashed or something)


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

If you are using Nero or Roxio, they have options to make the cd bootable....include the extracted files (if there was a readme file...see what it says) and burn the disk....pop it in reboot...hold down c to boot from the cd-rom and when you get the cmd prompt run the exe file....it should do the rest.....if you have further fears, I believe there is a tutorial on the toshiba site about how to flash your bios. Read the artical here http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaS...60629xml&sliceId=&dialogID=10105813&stateId=0 0 10107555


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

One small question - if the keyboard doesn't work then how are you going to flash the BIOS. By their very nature the program that actually does the flashing is a DOS type program. Most require you to enter the filename of the BIOS file before they will work. I would be more inclined to agree with "TheMatt" and would be doing a full reset of the CMOS chip (remove the battery and power from the system). The reset may well fix the problems you describe.

Always try the simple things first.


----------



## superstar (Dec 6, 2006)

> If you are using Nero or Roxio, they have options to make the cd bootable....include the extracted files (if there was a readme file...see what it says) and burn the disk....pop it in reboot...hold down c to boot from the cd-rom and when you get the cmd prompt run the exe file....it should do the rest.....if you have further fears, I believe there is a tutorial on the toshiba site about how to flash your bios. Read the artical here http://askiris.toshiba.com/ToshibaSu...5813&stateId=0 0 10107555


Finally some good advice. I will try that out only if after taking off the cmos battery doesn't work (if I can get to it). I am new with lap tops and do not know how to take them apart. I'm going to have to search for some sort of manual with a blueprint. But why can't I just burn the bios as data on a cd? Did you download it yourself and extract it to see the kinds of files it contains? Why do I have to burn it as a bootable cd? Oh and thank you for that link very good information there. Maybe I should bite my tongue as it says there to burn as bootable cd. I'm just asking you so you could please download the bios yourself and give me your opinion when you extract it. Thank you.

This is supposedly the bios: http://209.167.114.38/support/download/files_downloads/bios/4A40150.exe



> One small question - if the keyboard doesn't work then how are you going to flash the BIOS. By their very nature the program that actually does the flashing is a DOS type program. Most require you to enter the filename of the BIOS file before they will work. I would be more inclined to agree with "TheMatt" and would be doing a full reset of the CMOS chip (remove the battery and power from the system). The reset may well fix the problems you describe.
> 
> *Always try the simple things first.*


When you said "Always try the simple things first that made so much sense. Thank You. I'd love to get to the cmos battery I just need to know where it is. I've never taken a lap top apart only standalone big pcs. I need a blueprint of this model.


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't help you with the location of the battery. Whilst I fix computers as a small business I keep right away from laptops. All I can advise is to proceed with extreme caution - very easy to destroy a laptop by pulling it apart. :4-dontkno


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You extract it to a temporary place on the HD that is easy to remember....make a temp folder for it in my docs or something....when making the bootable cd add the files the readme says to - to the disk from the temp folder and then burn it


----------



## superstar (Dec 6, 2006)

> I can't help you with the location of the battery. Whilst I fix computers as a small business I keep right away from laptops. All I can advise is to proceed with extreme caution - very easy to destroy a laptop by pulling it apart.


Than I will have to flash the bios because I don't know a thing about taking a laptop apart. I mean it will do the same thing if I clear the cmos battery from what your all saying right? I just have to be 100% sure that the bios I will use is the one for this exact system, that I burn it properly, and flash it properly. So the moment awaits... I am ready to do it!

I just need to know these things and I'll do it! I'm ready no more time to waste. This is the end I've had it! I'm ready!

#1) Laptop Info: *Toshiba Satellite A40 System Unit Model No. PSA40C-09CXV* Please check the toshiba canada site (since this lap top is canadian made), under "drivers & downloads" and tell me one last time the link for my bios! I know some of you have given it to me before. I want to be 100% sure now. http://www.toshiba.ca\support

#2) The only bios version I see on that site is the same bios version the laptop already has (v1.50). Please let me know if I can flash the bios with the same bios as I've never heard if this can be done. I've only heard of updating the bios.

#3) Please would one of you just download the bios and extract the zip because there is no read me file. Just let me know if from your expertise those files can go on a bootable cd disc I will burn. LOOK AT THEM!


Once those questions are answered I will brace myself and go ahead with flashing the bios. Please answer those questions please I beg of you.

Thank You


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Okay - the file you want has the filename "BA40150.exe". Double click the file making sure you have a blank, formatted floppy in the drive. Allow the files to be unpacked to the floppy. Once extracted reboot the computer from the floppy disk. As I don't have the same machine as you I can't tell you the precise actions (if any) you will need to take once the system boots from the floppy. You will either have to enter the filename of the .bin file (the flash data) or you will have to do nothing. The latter is probably the way it will happen - do it all automatically without any need of input from you. Might be a good idea to examine the contents of the floppy and note down the .bin filename just in case.

Overwriting the same version should work okay (considering that when you upgrade a firmware like this you can backup the old info for reinstallation should you not be happy with the flash result).


----------

